# T-shirts



## potroastV2 (May 2, 2007)

Well guys I have been promising the rollitup t-shirts to come out. This is what is done so far.

One of the ideas we came up with is to have seed t-shirts where every strain has its own personality, give me your strain and personality and if we turn it into a shirt you might get a free one.


I have attached the ones that are already done. Give me your opinions.

Rollitup


----------



## NO GROW (May 2, 2007)

Nice shirts...How would you get one...


----------



## Bigbud (May 2, 2007)

Look Very good rollitup likeing the 420 t-shirt and the how to roll a jay just not the yellow 

how much ? and what type are they ? rnd neck or polo neck ?


----------



## potroastV2 (May 2, 2007)

I am working out prices right now with a supplier, the store should be ready within a couple weeks. For Price how does $19.00 work for everyone for a t-shirt/polo.


----------



## videoman40 (May 2, 2007)

WoW, tha sounds great, I got a ? though, some of us (ME) are bigger than others, what sizes will be available?
I'd pay xtra for a shirt that actually fits.
Peace


----------



## midgradeindasouth (May 2, 2007)

Cool, I'll be looking for those.


----------



## Biggietalls (May 2, 2007)

you better have them in a 6xlt


----------



## videoman40 (May 2, 2007)

Well 4xlt anyways


Biggietalls said:


> you better have them in a 6xlt


----------



## SHAMAN (May 2, 2007)

Will there be hats/caps?, Cuz I need to match up my gear.
A hat and a T-shirt would be great.


----------



## potroastV2 (May 2, 2007)

Ill be getting a list of sizes im sure we can figure something out


----------



## potroastV2 (May 3, 2007)

here is the black t-shirt


----------



## SHAMAN (May 3, 2007)

Hey ROLLITUP how about a camo shirt for us outdoor grower's.
Camo with Rollitup.org on the front and Guerilla Grower on the back.


----------



## fdd2blk (May 3, 2007)

rollitup said:


> Well guys I have been promising the rollitup t-shirts to come out. This is what is done so far.
> 
> One of the ideas we came up with is to have seed t-shirts where every strain has its own personality, give me your strain and personality and if we turn it into a shirt you might get a free one.
> 
> ...




i really like the last one. i'm in.


----------



## fdd2blk (May 3, 2007)

SHAMAN said:


> Hey ROLLITUP how about a camo shirt for us outdoor grower's.
> Camo with Rollitup.org on the front and Guerilla Grower on the back.



give this man a free shirt. i think this idea is a sure winner!!!!! love it.


----------



## mogie (May 3, 2007)

You have to have a shirt with attitude for ATF.


----------



## potroastV2 (May 3, 2007)

Ill see if I can get a camo... that would be an excellent idea


----------



## k-town (May 3, 2007)

I like the yellow one with how to roll a joint on it

Got to get one of those

Peace
K-town


----------



## FlipAPenny (May 3, 2007)

I would buy any of these shirts though my fav is the 420. Let us know when you move forward with this. I'm sure most of us at rollitup would help your business in buying lots of these shirts.


----------



## GraF (May 4, 2007)

I love this idea, you can put me down for 1 of each!!! Id rock those anywhere!!!!


----------



## potroastV2 (May 4, 2007)

I was able to get the camo color for you outdoors people... ill get the graphics designer ontop of it this week. The store is almost ready im just finalizing it with our shipper.


----------



## k-town (May 4, 2007)

man I can't wait to get one of those yellow " how to roll a joint " shirts

Is there any way that we can get some that a little longer than normal since I'm pretty tall?

Peace
K-town


----------



## hustlers7Ambition (May 4, 2007)

id buy the first or second one. they all pretty sick. good work so far rollitup


----------



## eastlosg1 (May 4, 2007)

these shirts are great if only i could get a 2xlt


----------



## potroastV2 (May 5, 2007)

It looks like for pricing wise its going to be 2xl ($3.00) then another $3 for for every size up after that. I am trying to negotiate a better price, but it depends on volume of the xtra sizes we need.


----------



## GraF (May 5, 2007)

damn, I want one, now


----------



## fdd2blk (May 5, 2007)

i will need 2xl. just so you know. 

thanks.


----------



## Greyskull (May 5, 2007)

I am totally good for 3 XXXLs


----------



## potroastV2 (May 6, 2007)

All done... this will be on a camo background.


----------



## fdd2blk (May 6, 2007)

rollitup really loves us.

we love you too.

i'm a proud member.


----------



## shamegame (Jul 13, 2007)

So what's the deal? did this stuff ever become available ?


----------



## jUzSmokEIt (Jul 13, 2007)

Crazy...i like the first one! Put me down for a small or medium have you got measurements? 

arm pit to arm pit
arm pit to bottom

Thanks!!


----------



## potroastV2 (Jul 13, 2007)

Sorry for the delay guys, I have been swamped I will be opening a store for rollitup.


----------



## SHAMAN (Jul 13, 2007)

I still haven't heard if I get a free shirt for my CAMO idea??????


----------



## Ceasar (Jul 26, 2007)

i love third one how to roll a joint


----------



## Taipan (Sep 17, 2007)

Will we be able to pay money order?


----------



## o2hustla (Mar 5, 2008)

i like the camo shirt the best, second is the how to roll lol. are these available to buy yet ? where and how can i get one ?

hustla


----------



## dankforall (Mar 5, 2008)

I have not seen any yet!


----------



## ScarletteSky (Mar 5, 2008)

I would love to see something tie dyed!! Like maybe a black shirt with a big psychdelic pot leaf? Maybe even a funny qoute or something like "real stoner's wear tie-dye"? Just a thought. 


As far as seed personalities. I would think that a Purple Haze seed would look like jimi hendrix. You know, full afro with a purple head-band (with acid in it) lol....maybe a little guitar around the seeds "shoulder". I think it would be cute ^_^ 


Also, i think size is very important. I wll say it, i'm a fat kid lolz. Because I love rollitup so much I really would not care to have to pay for the extra fabric. The shirts are going to be awesome, and I would sport mine everywhere.


----------



## ScarletteSky (Mar 5, 2008)

For outdoor growers there could be a shirt that is camoflauge, but what if the camoflauge was weed?! And then I was thinking, why not quote something on the shirt to the effect of "outdoor growers do it in the woods" ^_^ *nudge nudge wink wink* haha in the woods....I crack myself up. I am really excited about this project. I was getting high earler and I was thinking to myself "wow, I want an riu t-shirt" and lo and behold caligrown tells me it's in the works yo!!!!!! I love you rollitup.


----------



## ScarletteSky (Mar 5, 2008)

Personally.....i'd like to have a shirt of a unicorn smoking a fatty.....



lol, okay, i know I really need to stop with the "creative juices" flowing in my brain.


----------



## ScarletteSky (Mar 5, 2008)

rollitup said:


> All done... this will be on a camo background.


sweet................


----------



## FaTSacK (Mar 7, 2008)

id def buy a couple shirts


----------



## Kassidy (Mar 7, 2008)

So whats happening with the t-shirts rollitup? I saw you made this thread in may of 2007 saying they should arrive in a few weeks!!!! hahaha, shit happens right.... The gorilla looks good with a little joint in his mouth. When you thinking they might arrive?? Is that the only style you have? or will there be something else thrown in the mix??


----------



## overfiend (Apr 29, 2008)

https://www.rollitup.org/make-your-requests/69300-t-shirt-poll-time-get.html
shirts are being made check out the new poll


----------



## NewGrowth (Oct 12, 2008)

Rolli can you do one with just the RIU guy? No obvious weed stuff and RIU.ORG on it?


----------



## Arrid (Oct 13, 2008)

hah you mean johnny pot seed?

i made a crappy big image of him a while back 
it needs some tinkering hehe.


----------



## NewGrowth (Oct 14, 2008)

I'm going to smoke him now just rolled a fatty . . .


----------



## Arrid (Oct 14, 2008)

NewGrowth said:


> I'm going to smoke him now just rolled a fatty . . .


What a coincidence!

I made this last night..







I know it's pretty lame huh? 

haha..


----------



## NewGrowth (Oct 14, 2008)

No I like that one arrid!


----------



## Arrid (Oct 14, 2008)

NewGrowth said:


> No I like that one arrid!



lol.


I should do some more.. ideas?


----------



## Budsworth (Oct 14, 2008)

We want tee shirts...


----------



## TodayIsAGreenday (Oct 14, 2008)

yah and what happened to the each strain having a personality thing?


----------



## Arrid (Oct 14, 2008)

TodayIsAGreenday said:


> yah and what happened to the each strain having a personality thing?


Have you seen how many strains there are???!?!?!?


----------



## TodayIsAGreenday (Oct 14, 2008)

you dont have to have ALL of the strains just the name droppers

like ww, nyc diesel, ak 47, skunk, northern lights, etc etc


get a hijack shirt too and have it be limited edition or something idk


----------



## Arrid (Oct 14, 2008)

TodayIsAGreenday said:


> you dont have to have ALL of the strains just the name droppers
> 
> like ww, nyc diesel, ak 47, skunk, northern lights, etc etc
> 
> ...


So how would one go about designing these?


----------



## KaliKitsune (Oct 14, 2008)

If I could get anything - ANYTHING on a shirt, I'd get this:







I would wear that shit out EVERY DAY.


----------



## Gryphonn (Nov 20, 2008)

rollitup said:


> Well guys I have been promising the rollitup t-shirts to come out. This is what is done so far.
> 
> One of the ideas we came up with is to have seed t-shirts where every strain has its own personality, give me your strain and personality and if we turn it into a shirt you might get a free one.
> 
> ...


I think I like this idea. I'll see what I can come up with.


----------



## dakotajacksmith (May 23, 2009)

hey the "how to roll a joint" shirt is dope.


how about LA Confidential?
thats one strain im growing.
also growing sour diesel and some purple kush. XD


----------



## turtledurtle (Nov 3, 2009)

TodayIsAGreenday said:


> you dont have to have ALL of the strains just the name droppers
> 
> like ww, nyc diesel, ak 47, skunk, northern lights, etc etc
> 
> ...


 this is a wicked awsome idea,,, shirts w/ strain names... this has epic possibilitys, every cool high school kid will be rockin these, this could be huge


----------



## PINN3R (Feb 6, 2010)

rollitup said:


> Well guys I have been promising the rollitup t-shirts to come out. This is what is done so far.
> 
> One of the ideas we came up with is to have seed t-shirts where every strain has its own personality, give me your strain and personality and if we turn it into a shirt you might get a free one.
> 
> ...


 love the designs but you should have had contest for t-shirt logos......or did i miss that?


----------



## PINN3R (Feb 6, 2010)

KaliKitsune said:


> If I could get anything - ANYTHING on a shirt, I'd get this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 lol


----------



## rollinronan (Jun 29, 2010)

how about jps as a ninja for the secret growers


----------



## chichi (Dec 13, 2010)

REVIVE THIS THREAD!!! I want Johnny Pot Seed T-shirt!!!


----------



## themoose (Feb 9, 2011)

Fo real....I would totally buy one of those shirts


----------



## bunnyface (Feb 10, 2011)

themoose said:


> Fo real....I would totally buy one of those shirts


same here.


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Feb 10, 2011)

do you guys realize how old this thread is?


----------



## fdd2blk (Feb 10, 2011)

i'll take 3 of anything, XXXL.


----------



## Chiceh (Feb 12, 2011)

Where is my HOODIE!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## theexpress (Feb 12, 2011)

Chiceh said:


> Where is my HOODIE!!!!!!!!!!!!


i got ur hoody... along with other articles of clothing you left here last night... whats going on chichi???!!!!


----------



## theexpress (Feb 12, 2011)

fdd2blk said:


> i'll take 3 of anything, XXXL.


unkle you know you wear a size extra medium..... lol


----------



## Smokinr33 (Apr 22, 2014)

I reckon a tshirt with gorilla waredare on it and a picture of a huge outdoor weed plantation

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (May 1, 2014)

3 years too late


----------



## cat of curiosity (May 1, 2014)

jesus of Cannabis said:


> 3 years too late


shit, this thread was made in 07...

lol


----------



## Smokinr33 (May 1, 2014)

Too late meaning its been made?

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## racerboy71 (May 1, 2014)

it'd be easy for anyone to make a shirt if they'd like one for themselves.. all you'd need to do is go over to a site such as cafe press.. the site is pretty much a follow the directions a, b, and c, and pick what shirt you want, order and pay for it.. super simple, and not a bad quality. i've used them a few tmes to get shirts made for the family years ago..


----------



## Commander Strax (May 3, 2014)

NICE!


----------



## dannyboy602 (May 3, 2014)

^^^cool shirt. I want mine to say on the back..."I was repped by Uncle Buck"


----------



## racerboy71 (May 3, 2014)

dannyboy602 said:


> ^^^cool shirt. I want mine to say on the back..."I was repped by Uncle Buck"


 lol, you can totally do that.. they have it so you can add like one or two lines of copy on front or back..


----------



## Commander Strax (May 4, 2014)




----------



## Commander Strax (May 4, 2014)

this is fun


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Oct 21, 2014)




----------



## LetsGetCritical (Oct 21, 2014)

..............................................................


----------



## butterbudface (Nov 11, 2014)

where does one get a T?


----------



## paramountads (Nov 13, 2014)

@LetsGetCritical I can probably make those shirts (white ones). If you send the files I can see what I can do. 

Who to contact to get this going? I can produce and submit some profits to rollitup.


----------



## potroastV2 (Nov 13, 2014)

Sorry, this thread was started 7 years ago.

Closed.


----------

